# NAV Lights on duck boats???



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so i know the green and red NAV Lights are required in the state parks but what about out in the marshes like Farmington and Ogden bay. This will be my first year waterfowling in a boat so it is a new world to me.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Required.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolutley required, and done forget the spotter.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If your in a hurry they make a unit that clamps on


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Where is the best place to pick them up?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rockymountainelk said:


> Where is the best place to pick them up?


Walmart, Sportsmans Warehouse, Cabelas. You need bow and stern lights or you won't be launching in the dark.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> Ok so i know the green and red NAV Lights are required in the state parks but what about out in the marshes like Farmington and Ogden bay. This will be my first year waterfowling in a boat so it is a new world to me.


From Page 6 of the Utah Boating Highlights document (http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... lights.pdf), here is the requirement in Utah:

*Navigation Lights*

_All boats must display navigation lights while operating on Utah waters between sunset and sunrise._


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you really have to have the bow light.? If i have the grenn light and head lights in the front


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

duckkiller29 said:


> Do you really have to have the bow light.? If i have the grenn light and head lights in the front


Technically, Yes you do!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

duckkiller29 said:


> Do you really have to have the bow light.? If i have the grenn light and head lights in the front


You've got to have the red/green front nav light and a 360 degree white light in the rear of the boat. Make sure to not forget the other necessities in your boat or you might not be launching Saturday morning!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Boat check list
1- fire extinguisher 
2- life jacket for all 
3- class 5 throwable. 16ft and over size boat
4- red green navi lights. 
5- 360 deg white stern light
6- registration for the boat.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Boat check list
> 1- fire extinguisher
> 2- life jacket for all
> 3- class 5 throwable. 16ft and over size boat
> ...


7- Proof of insurance.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > Boat check list
> ...


Sorry you only need insurance on your boat if it is over 50hp. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

This is actually a link to the best list and shows all boat requirements per size of boat. Some of you may be over doing it. some may not be doing enough. 
http://stateparks.utah.gov/boating/checklist


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > Boat check list
> ...


You don't need to have insurance in less your boat is over 18 and has bigger then a 35 hp.Fowlmouth got checked on the you hunt and he asked him for it and fowlmuth said nope don't got insurance on the boat.The parker ranged said ok we recommended you get it on it and that was it.Did not say it was the law.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I also don't believe that you are required to have a fire extinguisher on board. It is just recommended.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner said:


> I also don't believe that you are required to have a fire extinguisher on board. It is just recommended.


yes.Now if you start talking about the air boats. that list is huge.LOL


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Swaner said:


> I also don't believe that you are required to have a fire extinguisher on board. It is just recommended.


You need a fire extinguisher if you cannot throw your fuel cell overboard.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The park ranger told me liability insurance is required on 25 hp or bigger, but everything I have read states 50 hp or above. Can someone clarify please? (this was on the youth hunt at FB this year)


----------

